# Player seeking game in Ohio



## Harlock (Jun 3, 2002)

It's not me, but a friend I have. Her name is Elaine (yip, a real live girl!) and she's hoping to find a game in the Lake County, Madison area.  I'm not sure what that means living in Texas and all, but I think it's close to Cleveland.  If you're looking for someone who likes roleplaying and some combat she'd make a great addition. She's played many RPGs and 2nd Ed. D&D.  She doesn't have any 3rd Ed. stuff yet, but will buy it if she likes it. Thanks in advance!

Harlock for Elaine


----------



## Harlock (Jun 10, 2002)

*Still looking*

*bump*


----------

